# Laminate Flooring in Kitchen ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I am not a big fan of laminate flooring in a kitchen. When a customer brings it up...I kindly listen and say "Its not what I'd recommend in a kitchen...? That said the customer is for the most part pre - sold in its installation. I've lost way too many jobs over the years trying to persuade customers to do this and that - talking too much ! If that's what they want - I'll do my best to give it to them.

The last lam in the kitchen i did - same scenario above. I did glue the joints, installed under stove and DW - and caulked the perimeter to guard against water. If that's overkill - its normal for me.

I'm looking at a job this week - reg customer, middle class folks. Second time they brought it up. They said they called me first. They want lam in the LR, DR and Kitch.

What do you guys do when asked about lam in a kitchen ? Your opinion of the product for a kitchen install ?


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

I won't do one. Bad product for a kitchen. It's not "if" it will fail, it's "when".


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

I've had a laminate floor in my kitchen for the past 15 years. Pergo "black granite". It has held up beautifully. It turned out to be the best decision that I made in this kitchen. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

20 and Out said:


> I've had a laminate floor in my kitchen for the past 15 years. Pergo "black granite". It has held up beautifully. It turned out to be the best decision that I made in this kitchen. I would recommend it to anyone.


As is the case with most products, it's all in the maintenance... as long as you clean up your spills and don't let it sit, you should be fine...

That said, I try to steer them away to better alternatives...


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I always try and steer them clear of the laminate. I make no qualms about being a "wood snob". I've gotten a few jobs by explaining why I REALLY don't even like hardwood in the kitchen, and why to go with tile. It usually helps get my point across when they find out I don't even do the tile, and I'm ACTUALLY looking out for their best interests.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

We Fix Houses said:


> I've lost way too many jobs over the years trying to persuade customers to do this and that - talking too much !


:thumbsup: And if ya think about it, it's a waste of time in most cases anyway.



> What do you guys do when asked about lam in a kitchen ? Your opinion of the product for a kitchen install ?


I've done it a few times and won't do it again. I'm too lazy to do much as far as maintenance, so I just tell the customer he/she also is, or should strive to be as lazy as I.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I always try and steer them clear of the laminate. I make no qualms about being a "wood snob". I've gotten a few jobs by explaining why I REALLY don't even like hardwood in the kitchen, and why to go with tile. It usually helps get my point across when they find out I don't even do the tile, and I'm ACTUALLY looking out for their best interests.


I try to talk all clients out of products that don't do well when wet. I don't install laminate, or tile, but always give them my reasons for not doing wood. I qualify it with, I'll put it where ever you want, but know going in, it's not IF you have an insurance claim, but WHEN. Something will eventually leak & you'll get new floors at that time.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Your not going to see me turning down work any time soon. Shameful self-*aggrandizement* follows.......

http://www.floorbiz.com/BizForum/MSGViewThread.asp?ID=1396


----------



## JohnJak (Oct 9, 2010)

The customer is always right when spending his money.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

We too try to steer everyone away from laminate, especially in kitchens. However, if they are going to do it, then I wouldn't pass on the job.


----------

